

Intro to Caching: Caching algorithms and caching frameworks part 1 - Anon84
http://javalandscape.blogspot.com/2009/01/cachingcaching-algorithms-and-caching.html

======
russell
It gives a brief overview of more cache replacement algorithms than I ever
knew existed. It is written in an unusual and somewhat irritating style. Each
algorithm is written in the first person and tells its "story." Worth
bookmarking though.

~~~
scott_s
Here's two he didn't mention.

LIRS:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.2.43...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.2.437)

CLOCK-Pro: [http://www.cse.ohio-
state.edu/hpcs/WWW/HTML/publications/abs...](http://www.cse.ohio-
state.edu/hpcs/WWW/HTML/publications/abs05-3.html)

Disclosure: Zhang was the head of my old department, and I took a caching
class from him.

------
jfarmer
English is clearly not this guy's first language, so the grammar and spelling
are very rough, but the information is good. I learned a few things!

~~~
patio11
This sometimes results in a bucket full of charming though:

 _Cached Object: no no please let me live, they still need me, I have
children.

Programmer 1: all cached entries say that before they are invalidated and
since when do you have children? Never mind now vanish for ever._

------
signa11
imho, a better (generic) definition of caching would be that it is based on
carrot-and-stick princple. locality-of-reference being the carrot, and
amdhal's law being the stick...

